# Blasc Tool Functioniert nicht



## Iluminatila (21. November 2018)

Hallo meine Lieben.

nach langer suche finde ich einfach nichts.

 

Blasc3 ist installiert. Angemeldet bin ich, Gehe ich aber auf Plugins und will wow profiler installieren oder auch unter buffed addon madul oder spielzeitmodul geht nichts

 

FEHLERMELDUNG IM LOG

 

2018-11-21 05:18:33,974 [1] ERROR Blasc.Update.Updater [(null)] - Update failed. Reason: Der Remoteserver hat einen Fehler zurückgegeben: (403) Unzulässig.
System.Net.WebException: Der Remoteserver hat einen Fehler zurückgegeben: (403) Unzulässig.
   bei System.Net.HttpWebRequest.EndGetResponse(IAsyncResult asyncResult)
   bei System.Net.WebClient.GetWebResponse(WebRequest request, IAsyncResult result)
   bei System.Net.WebClient.DownloadBitsResponseCallback(IAsyncResult result)
2018-11-21 05:21:35,350 [1] ERROR Blasc.Update.Updater [(null)] - Update failed. Reason: Der Remoteserver hat einen Fehler zurückgegeben: (403) Unzulässig.
System.Net.WebException: Der Remoteserver hat einen Fehler zurückgegeben: (403) Unzulässig.
   bei System.Net.HttpWebRequest.EndGetResponse(IAsyncResult asyncResult)
   bei System.Net.WebClient.GetWebResponse(WebRequest request, IAsyncResult result)
   bei System.Net.WebClient.DownloadBitsResponseCallback(IAsyncResult result)
2018-11-21 05:21:36,099 [1] ERROR Blasc.Update.Updater [(null)] - Update failed. Reason: Der Remoteserver hat einen Fehler zurückgegeben: (403) Unzulässig.
System.Net.WebException: Der Remoteserver hat einen Fehler zurückgegeben: (403) Unzulässig.
   bei System.Net.HttpWebRequest.EndGetResponse(IAsyncResult asyncResult)
   bei System.Net.WebClient.GetWebResponse(WebRequest request, IAsyncResult result)
   bei System.Net.WebClient.DownloadBitsResponseCallback(IAsyncResult result)
 
HILFE


----------



## ZAM (21. November 2018)

Mh,

 

merkwürdig. Der Server ist erreichbar und die Dateien für die Plugins sind auch alle vollzählig vorhanden.

 

Kannst du das hier von deinem PC aus aufrufen?

http://blasc3.buffed.de/clientdata/blasc3/blasc3.php?lang=0&action=test

 

Was kommt da als Ergebnis?


----------



## Gojza (1. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir einen neuen PC geleistet, allerdings ohne Software. ( € ging in die Hardware)

Jetzt nachdem ich Win 10 und div Software und natürlich WOW eingerichtet habe, kann ich das Addon Module von Blasc3 nicht mehr installieren.

Oder ich finde es nicht. 

Hat einer mal nen Tip

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Iluminatila (1. Dezember 2018)

<DefaultAnswer>

    <ErrorInfo>
        <ErrorCode>None</ErrorCode>
        <ErrorDescription>Test success</ErrorDescription>
    </ErrorInfo>
</DefaultAnswer>


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2018)

Die Installation sollte wieder funktionieren.

Die Server hatten neue Sicherheitsrichtlinien, die BLASC in die Quere kamen.


----------



## serial (1. Mai 2020)

Hi,

 

sorry fürs ausgraben aber funktioniert BLASC überhaupt noch?

Ich kann keine WOW Addons runterladen. Folgendes schon beim Start im Log:

 

2020-05-01 00:23:57,833 [1] ERROR Program.Blasc3.Blasc3ServerConnection [(null)] - HtmlPage Request/Response error. Reason: Der Remoteserver hat einen Fehler zurückgegeben: (500) Interner Serverfehler.
System.Net.WebException: Der Remoteserver hat einen Fehler zurückgegeben: (500) Interner Serverfehler.
   bei System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()
   bei Program.Blasc3.Blasc3ServerConnection.SendWebRequest(String url)

 

Nach dem Versuch ein Addon zu laden:

 

2020-05-01 00:27:41,017 [1] ERROR Plugin.AddonManager.AddonManagerPlugin [(null)] - Error updating addon. Reason: Der Remoteserver hat einen Fehler zurückgegeben: (404) Nicht gefunden..
System.Net.WebException: Der Remoteserver hat einen Fehler zurückgegeben: (404) Nicht gefunden.
   bei System.Net.HttpWebRequest.EndGetResponse(IAsyncResult asyncResult)
   bei System.Net.WebClient.GetWebResponse(WebRequest request, IAsyncResult result)
   bei System.Net.WebClient.DownloadBitsResponseCallback(IAsyncResult result)

 

Testpage:

<DefaultAnswer>
	<ErrorInfo>
		<ErrorCode>None</ErrorCode>
		<ErrorDescription>Test success</ErrorDescription>
	</ErrorInfo>
</DefaultAnswer>
mfg

 

t-j


----------



## ZAM (2. Mai 2020)

Das ist leider etwas umfangreicher zu analysieren. Die Addon-Downloads gibt es aber definitiv noch (https://www.buffed.de/WoW-Addons/), auch wenn BLASC3 hier offenbar rum zickt.

Ich mache aber kein Geheimnis draus, BLASC3 wurde schon lange nicht mehr aktualisiert, es fehlt leider auch mittlerweile die Möglichkeit dazu, was eine Neuentwicklung (modernisiert) erfordern würde. Das ist aber aktuell nicht geplant.


----------

